# Leaves that make fish breed!!



## Amazon_imports (Feb 18, 2005)

look at this

Leaves

i dont know whether to laugh or seriously consider getting them for my elongatus breeding project!


----------



## Amazon_imports (Feb 18, 2005)

oh no wait their basically black water extract


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

> It lowers my water pH from 7.6 to 6.5


Wow thats a hell of a drop!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Have you done any research on it besides what the guy said on eBay?

I just don't trust much of anything on that site anymore, everyone is just trying to rip each other off. Either way, I can't see paying that much money for 20 dried up leaves.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm currently using that ketapang in my p tanks with instant amazon. it isn't making my fish shag, but they are darker and happier since i started using it. i've had good results with both pygos and serras with it. never used it for breeding though. just to get them comfy by adding things they have at home to the water. you can just get a bottle of ketapang that treats like 1000 gallons for eight bucks if you're curious instead of buying almond leaves. i don't swear by it or anything. i gave it a try and will honestly tell you my p's darkened and acted friskier and less skittish though. especially when you add it right after a water change and it's fresh.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats crazy.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hmmm....I would do more research before purchasing an item like that. especially when it claims to do SOOO many different things. it seems that no matter what it is that you are trying to accomplish then an almond leaf is just what you need....how convenient









do some research and let us know what you come up with










by the way : thanks for sharing the find


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

yeh its like hose laser lights they use to make fish healthier!


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

isnt it just almond leaves? I see crap like that on aquabid all the time


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

i have used the sweet almond leaves for other fish like bettas and angelfish and had good results tho i never noticed that kind of PH change ..... you can get the leaves in tea bag form and its tons easier to use .,... i have also used raw leaves and boiled them like he suggested but again jsut with the bettas and angels ... since i ahve been useing the leaves i have seen less problems with the bettas in particular ... and more vigor too... and yes it really does seem to help get the guys and gals into the mood better ill have to try some in the P's tanks and see what happens... Mickey
oh and there is a difference between the leaves and black water extract ... normally the black water extract is peat based and the leaves are not ... both turn the water yellow/brown tho but im sure that the nutrients are different


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here's a different link. For those of you that live Oregon, make your own using spagnum moss growing from trees. Just boil and extract the tannins.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I just finished a search, you can buy the entire tree in a 1 gal container for about $40 out of home and garden store. You might have to special order it. If I was to use it exclusively for breeding fishes, best to have a continuous supply.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I think its like a BWE but i say try it!!


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

Hey im also selling rocks that do the same thing if anyones intersted......? haha


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I fail to see how this is so astonishing to people or even how you guys don't believe it. Do I think it does everything he listed? Sure I do, here's why.

Primarily, they seem to act in much the same way peat moss does, by introducing plant matter that is breaking down in your tank, much like in a fish's natural environment. The resulting change in water chemistry is not unlike using peat moss in your tank, likely you'll have a lower ph and (at least with peat) less hardness in the water. For a big portion of tropical fish, this better mimics the water chemistry of their natural environment. You wan't to look at individual claims and see why it works? Sure.

act as a tonic - Means nothing.

enhance fertility - Fish are in more natural conditions and therefore more prone to breed. This can be seen in tanks using coconut fibers, peat moss or the like to accomplish the same thing.

reduce water pH - If it works like peat in removing hardness from water and releasing acids, I don't see why that's hard to believe.

anti-fungal properties - Fish is in a more natural environment and is therefore less stressed. Less stress means better immune function. Better immune function means being able to fight off fungal infections much better.

anti-bacterial properties - Same as above but with bacteria.

promote vibrant colorations - Again, the fish is less stressed and in more natural water chemistry, of course you'll see more vibrant colors.

simulate black water conditions - Already covered.

So "ha ha ha" what's so difficult to believe here? You can do the same thing with peat moss in your filter


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> elTwitcho Posted Today, 01:51 PM
> I fail to see how this is so astonishing to people or even how you guys don't believe it. Do I think it does everything he listed? Sure I do, here's why.
> 
> Primarily, they seem to act in much the same way peat moss does, by introducing plant matter that is breaking down in your tank, much like in a fish's natural environment. The resulting change in water chemistry is not unlike using peat moss in your tank, likely you'll have a lower ph and (at least with peat) less hardness in the water. For a big portion of tropical fish, this better mimics the water chemistry of their natural environment. You wan't to look at individual claims and see why it works? Sure.
> ...


But "peat moss" don't carry an exotic fancy name.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > elTwitcho Posted Today, 01:51 PM
> > I fail to see how this is so astonishing to people or even how you guys don't believe it. Do I think it does everything he listed? Sure I do, here's why.
> >
> > Primarily, they seem to act in much the same way peat moss does, by introducing plant matter that is breaking down in your tank, much like in a fish's natural environment. The resulting change in water chemistry is not unlike using peat moss in your tank, likely you'll have a lower ph and (at least with peat) less hardness in the water. For a big portion of tropical fish, this better mimics the water chemistry of their natural environment. You wan't to look at individual claims and see why it works? Sure.
> ...


And it's less expensive which means it's probably not that good, but I mean, it should be at least "sorta" good, don't you think?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

"sort of good" is left up to the interpretation of the person having luck with breeding fishes. But yah, no dispute, it might work. But you can do the same without the fancy stuff by good overall care. Its really up to the fishes and making it more "homey" for them has its returns.


----------

